# The pale blue dot



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.

And I first thought to watch it to figure out why it looked like a Centauri was walking down the street :/


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

That pale blue dot is all we've got!


----------



## PurtyLady (Jun 17, 2009)

Makes you ask the question: "what mark will I make on this pale blue dot?" Does it scare you more to think you will live a life ordinary and mundane or step out of the shell to make your life something extraordinary. Things to ponder


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*...and our dreams can reach so much farther...

nice video, trope.
*


----------

